# ONLYSAM'S UPDATE-IN LOVE



## onlysam (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't know if anyone on here remembers me, but i was on here a lot from 2007 until about 12 months ago. FF provided me with and supported me through accepting our inability to conceive, and the fertility treatment which followed. I read back over my posts now with amazement at how much infertility has changed me, how I was so naively optimistic back then at the beginning. I read back over my posts, and feel quite sorry for my optimism. Who I am now isn't who I was then, definitely. Infertility has changed me as a person, and turned me into a pessimist.  The worst part of the whole thing for me was that we never really got to the bottom of why we couldn't conceive, and I guess we never will. It's kind of left a big question mark. 
So, where I am today. I just felt compelled to share my story with you. My relationship with my husband has never been stronger. Infertility could have broken us, but it didn't. After a few attempts at IVF/ICSI, numerous different consultants, a complete change in diet, a shed load of Q10 and Royal Jelly, a telephone consultation with a top fertility consultant in New York, floods of tears, and a life changing meeting with Dr Charles Kingsland at LWH, who broke my heart by telling me it was basically me, my eggs, and an egg donor was the way forward, I am here today, mummy to two beautiful beautiful children. Babies in fact. L is 2 and a half, and her brother T is 1 and a half. Exactly 12 months between them. 
Dr Kingsland broke my heart,. but he showed me that what I wanted was to be a mummy, he didn't think I could be one, but now I am.We decided that the best way forward for us was adoption. In November of 2010 we attended the pre adoption course. In January 2011 we started our home study. In August 2011 we were approved, and in October 2011 we were linked with Land T. They came home in February 2012, and as we speak, they are tucked up in their cots, having spent their first day at nursery.I will never forget our journey of TTC, and if I am honest, there's still a part of me that secretly hopes for that miracle pregnancy. That doesn't mean that I love L and T any less. i couldn't love them any more,. They are our babies. I am just the same as most women, who's maternal instinct doesn't go away just because they have two children. Thank you for reading. All of you ladies who may be reading, and who supported me when I needed it. Thank you. I hope you have all found love as I have. xx


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Amazing story, thank you so much for sharing! And HUGE congratulations x x x x


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thankyou for sharing your story    and congratulations.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

What a lovely post and I can relate a lot to all you've said.  
Congratulations and much happiness for the future   
Anj x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Onlysam, I don't remember you but I havn't been with FF for long. Your post was so emotional and what you said brought it home to me. I am so happy you have got your much wanted for babies. You have touched my heart and I hope one day I will be as happy as you are now.
xx


----------



## onlysam (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments. Two years on, I am an exhausted and happy mummy of a lively 4 and 3 year old. They are beautiful, funny, perceptive and loving. So happy to read about your pots of gold tooxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Lovely to hear from you onlysam 
Since my previous reply to you (2 years ago to the day ), I am also an exhausted and happy Mummy of 2 wonderful, cheeky little monkeys,  and feel very blessed.

Wishing you all the best for the future 

Anj x


----------

